# New to Cairo at 6th October City



## ddeboor

Good afternoon all

So I have just moved to Cairo (actually 6th October City) for 6 months on an extended business trip. Obviously I have very little time here and would like to get an idea from all the current expats what are the absolute no miss things to do whilst I am here (apart from the museum and pyramids) 

I have found a place in 6th October city as it is very close to work and I am prepared to brave driving here! So any advice as to what restaurants, places etc in 6th October/Sheik Zayed are around in the area and worthwhile frequenting!!

Also any advice on short term TV suppliers (OSN seems expensive for 6 months) to make sure I get to watch all the super rugby, Euro 2012, Olympics, SA vs. England test series etc!!




Thanks 

Damon


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello Damon

Welcome in Cairo and welcome to the forum

maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

A trip on the Nile... just to say you have been on it.

Khan Khalli 


Islamic Museum.


Coptic Cairo


----------



## Whitedesert

ddeboor said:


> Good afternoon all
> 
> So I have just moved to Cairo (actually 6th October City) for 6 months on an extended business trip. Obviously I have very little time here and would like to get an idea from all the current expats what are the absolute no miss things to do whilst I am here (apart from the museum and pyramids)
> 
> I have found a place in 6th October city as it is very close to work and I am prepared to brave driving here! So any advice as to what restaurants, places etc in 6th October/Sheik Zayed are around in the area and worthwhile frequenting!!
> 
> Also any advice on short term TV suppliers (OSN seems expensive for 6 months) to make sure I get to watch all the super rugby, Euro 2012, Olympics, SA vs. England test series etc!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Damon


 Think you need to contact us other Saffas on facebook boet, we have one called South Africans in Egypt. Fasteast way to get to know everything. Quite a few of us live out there in the stick in 6th Oct...


----------



## ddeboor

Sweet, I will look for it now!! Anything interesting happening this weekend?


----------



## Whitedesert

ddeboor said:


> Sweet, I will look for it now!! Anything interesting happening this weekend?


Get hold of Marne de Kok via facebook (I dont want to publish her number here, she would kill me!). I think there is a golf tournament at Mirage City (JW Marriot) out New Cairo way this weekend. Would be a great way to meet the guys...


----------



## ddeboor

Sweet thanks!!


----------



## alexvw

I don't know your area, but I can advise you to get not the OSN package, but the JSC packages (Jazeera Sports Channel). The regular package includes the programmes +1 to +8, the extra package for + 9 and +10. You can get a 3-months-deal for both packages for a total of 130LE. And if you have the extra package, then you can also watch the JSC Special Event Channel, which is broadcasting the Euro with English commentary )


----------



## ddeboor

JSC sounds good I see there is streaming and tv subscription! Do you know where in cairo I can organise the tv card for jsc?


----------



## alexvw

Heya, I had already answered you as a message, but maybe others are interested, too.

I bought the JSC packages at the CNE (Cable Network Egypt) Office in Maadi, where they also sell the OSN packages. They speak good English and I've had good experiences with their customer service.

But you should make sure to programme the Euro Channel (JSC Sports Events). Here is what JSC wrote me:
"If you have channels from +1 to +10 you can watch the euro channel at the frequency 12476/ vertical/ 27500/ ¾ on nilesat, this channel will broadcast matches with English commentary. But all matches will also be shown on all channels from +1 to +10 in Arabic."

Good luck!!


----------



## Whitedesert

ddeboor said:


> JSC sounds good I see there is streaming and tv subscription! Do you know where in cairo I can organise the tv card for jsc?


Just one tiny problem with JSC, no RUGBY. That is no good for a South African. You need to get OSN...


----------



## ddeboor

Damn  so they show rugby on OSN? I was looking at their schedule and did not see any rugby but it would make my life very easy to just get osn for now and then jsc for olympics etc?


----------



## Whitedesert

ddeboor said:


> Damn  so they show rugby on OSN? I was looking at their schedule and did not see any rugby but it would make my life very easy to just get osn for now and then jsc for olympics etc?


 Right now you have the IRB juniors world championship going on in SA, off cause the Springboks are playing tests agains the Pomms (first test played yesterday afternoon) and a lot of other northern against South Hemisfere games. OSN shows all the local rugby in SA, Great Britain, Kiwiland and Aussie. JSC is all about that weird hooligan game they play with a round ball, where it seems killing the opposite teams supporters is part of the sport, just make sure you get the HD package, the games are mostly on Sport HD1 and Sport HD 2...


----------



## ddeboor

Awesome thanks for the advice will do that then! Company is paying so might as well get the best!


----------



## alexvw

JSC also shows the tennis - yay ). Who cares about rugby?!? )


----------



## ddeboor

Alex - to a South African rugby is more important than oxygen, blood, food


----------



## Whitedesert

alexvw said:


> JSC also shows the tennis - yay ). Who cares about rugby?!? )


 I am sure very few Germans do, but the French, Spain and Portugal does, also Georgia, and Russia. Then of cause England, Wales, Ireland and Scotland, then Canada and the USA, also Japan, Hong Kong and most of the south sea islands, and then off cause Agentina (Pumas), South Africa (Springboks), Kiwiland (All Blacks) and Aussie (Austrialia). Rugby is not the biggest sport in the world, that dubious honour stays with the hooligan sport of soccer (footbal), but Rugby is being played by more and more nations now, and the sport is growing rapidly. There is also no talk of corruption with the IRB, like there is regularly with FIFA.


----------

